# Who can clean and repair an old 28-70 2.8?



## Phil L (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 28-70 2.8 that is likely close to 15 years old. Looking through it now is almost like looking through fog.
It's still usable, and AF operates normally, but besides the fog issues I don't feel the images produced are tack sharp.
I would like to get it cleaned, checked, and calibrated and if possible be put back in serviceable condition.
Canon no longer offers support for this older model lens.
Anyone here know of a shop that can get this lens back to decent shape?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2013)

Third party shops like Midwest Camera can do it. They have Canon equipment to set the lens focus accurately. There are very few authorized Canon repair facilities with the training and equipment. They likely have sources for a limited number of parts if you need them.

I hope you don't have fungus. Clean off the rear lens element. Thats one area where accumulated dirt and dust will be visible in images. I bought a used lens which the owner was selling due to a foggy image, and cleaning the rear element fixed the issue.


----------



## Phil L (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks I will give Midwest a try. I sent in the info for an online estimate.
The rear element on the lens looks very clean and appears normal.


----------



## Surfwooder (Apr 27, 2013)

Phil L said:


> I have a 28-70 2.8 that is likely close to 15 years old. Looking through it now is almost like looking through fog.
> It's still usable, and AF operates normally, but besides the fog issues I don't feel the images produced are tack sharp.
> I would like to get it cleaned, checked, and calibrated and if possible be put back in serviceable condition.
> Canon no longer offers support for this older model lens.
> Anyone here know of a shop that can get this lens back to decent shape?



I own a EF 28-70mm f3.5-4.5 usm. Canon told me the lens was about 20 years old. Everything on the lens works. The only problem is the AF it seems to be "soft". I spoke to two repair companies, and Canon, all say they cannot get the parts. Even using manual focus it still looks "soft" they suggest I dispose of the lens, not worth trying to fix it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2013)

Surfwooder said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 28-70 2.8 that is likely close to 15 years old. Looking through it now is almost like looking through fog.
> ...


 
Big difference between a "L" lens and the $50 - $100 consumer lens. It would be much cheaper in your case to just buy another. The 28-70L is a whole different story.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Canon-EF-28-70mm-f-3-5-4-6-AF-Zoom-Lens-with-Macro-For-EOS-SLR-Digital-/111057090995?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item19db84b9b3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-28-70mm-F2-8-L-USM-Lens-28-70-2-8-Exc-condition-/221216288285?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item338184ae1d


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 27, 2013)

I have one myself. Tried everywhere to get it cleaned and adjusted but they won't touch it because they can't get the parts.


At least it doesn't owe you anything.


----------



## docholliday (Apr 29, 2013)

Try calling John at Focal Point in Colorado - www.focalpointlens.com. If it's haze or fungus, he'd be the person to do it without "spare parts".


----------



## Phil L (May 5, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> I have one myself. Tried everywhere to get it cleaned and adjusted but they won't touch it because they can't get the parts.
> 
> At least it doesn't owe you anything.



Well I did send it off to Midwest last week, they indicated they could do a clean and check and possibly resolve the fog issue. They also said that if certain parts were required they likely would not have them and repair would not be possible. If that's the case I guess I'll just be out the postage. 
I have yet to hear back from them on the verdict, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Phil L (May 5, 2013)

docholliday, I will keep that recommendation on hand in case Midwest can't get it done, thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2013)

Phil L said:


> docholliday, I will keep that recommendation on hand in case Midwest can't get it done, thanks.


 
If fungus has etched the glass, the lens elements cannot be repaired and recoated in any practical manner. If Midwest says there is fungus damaging the glass new glass elements will be needed.


----------



## Phil L (May 5, 2013)

Yes I am hoping that fungus will not end up being the issue. In a reply I got initially from Midwest they said that there is a lens group inside this lens that fogs. So maybe (I'm hoping) it could be a simple cleaning situation.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2013)

Phil L said:


> Yes I am hoping that fungus will not end up being the issue. In a reply I got initially from Midwest they said that there is a lens group inside this lens that fogs. So maybe (I'm hoping) it could be a simple cleaning situation.


 
They do a ton of them, so its very likely that they are right.


----------



## Brand B (May 17, 2013)

That's too bad. I have a 12 year old copy of this thing and it is one of my most used lenses, nice and sharp at smaller apertures. Only issue with it is my 5D3 often thinks it is in manual focus mode when it isn't, cleaned contacts notwithstanding. I am hoping it lasts until a 24-70 2.8IS exists, and I have money to buy one.


----------



## Phil L (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I recently got my 28-70 2.8 back from Midwest. Yes it took a while because they had to locate some parts not available from Canon and I'm glad they persevered because the lens came back looking and operating like new.
I am quite pleased.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Surfwooder said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...




Good luck to the seller trying to get close to a grand, I think 7-800 would be more likely for a lens that is two generations old


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2013)

gferdinandsen said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Surfwooder said:
> ...


 
You are right about the price.

The reply was to a comment from a member comparing the lens to the cheap consumer version, not a attempt to establish a precise value.


CR does have some actual selling data from j Colwell posted in the the price watch forum indicating a $700-800 selling price. The point is that it was likely worth repair and not something to toss.


----------



## prolenscla (Jan 16, 2014)

HELLO ALL,

I'm a professional lens repair man in Taiwan.
I'm specialize in repairing various kind of problems happened to lenses, from general CLA to high-end repair such as lens group separation Re-Cementing and damaged coating polishing.

Haze inside the Canon EF 28-70mm f/2.8 L is a typical lens group separation, and this problem can be restored by professional treatment. I've completed over 50 cases in this lens, and all have perfect result.

You may take a look at my blog: http://lens-cla.blogspot.tw/2013/12/canon-ef-28-70mm-f28-l-lens-group.html
It is in my native language, so please refer the posted photos.

I also manage a facebook page in lens CLA, please check: https://www.facebook.com/CLAmanualfocuslens

If you need future information, just contact me from me facebook page or email "[email protected]"

Many thanks, 

Lin


----------



## prolenscla (Jan 16, 2014)

The attached images show the Canon EF 28-70/2.8 L suffering lens separation, and completely restored by me.


----------



## Surfwooder (Feb 17, 2014)

Since my last post, I found a guy on another forum who specializes in only lens repair. Since my lens is actually not of "L" quality, but just a EF lens, he suggested when the lens does fail, just toss it. Why, the parts are not available from Canon, and he would have to research where to get the parts, the parts would be from a used lens. The cost of all this would more than pay for a new lens. So, I bought a new Tamron SP 24-70mm f2.8 VC USM lens. Great lens, fast focus, and about twice or more the weight and much faster. It keeps up with the focus speed of the 7D.


----------

